# Cravings - Boy or Girl?



## KellyC75

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone has any views on if your cravings may mean your carrying a boy or girl?...:winkwink:

Or could it simply be your body requiring those particular nutrients?

What do you all crave & think?


----------



## ~RedLily~

im having a girl and havent had any cravings.


----------



## Pops

Same as Kirsty, we are having a girl and I have gone off more than I have craved. The only things I have noticed is a real want for full fat Sprite and a day or two of wanting peanut butter which was weird as I am no fan of it.

I think its just your bodies way of telling you what nutrients it wants or needs :flower:

xxx


----------



## amandadixey3

when i had my little boy i craved EVERYTHING and Anything McDonalds Burger King anything which was savoury and junk pritty much
Having a girl this time and had no real cravings apart from fizzy drinks and occasional pack of wine gums 

I dont know if its connected but i have heared you crave savoury with a boy and sugar and sweet with a girl def in my case anyway :)

x


----------



## bky

I'm probably having a girl. Early on I wanted savory things (I ate marmite out of the jar), meat, eggs, cheese etc, though in first tri all I could stomach was things like fries/chips, bread, etc. Now I'm really into chocolate (Put it this way, I don't normally like chocolate very much), but still into cheese and milk etc. Been eager to eat fruit the whole way through as well.
I've only had a few really 'arrrgh gonna punch someone if I don't get this NOW' cravings, for some form of puffed corn cheesy snack thing (I wanted Cheetos, but they don't have those here, so I made do with something else), and peanut butter cups (chocolate and peanut butter, also didn't have here, family sent me some).
So basically my cravings have been all over the place. In some cases I tried to make do with things that were in the foods I craved and it worked, in others it didn't.


----------



## Catters

I've read a lot about this and find it extremely interesting... with my last pregnancy (DD), I ate fruit non-stop. If hubby came home from work and I wasn't munching on something (watermelon, peaches, apples, plums, etc.) fruity, he thought I was ill. 

With this pregnancy, the fruit bug hasn't hit me yet. In fact, it's been really odd things but I am chalking that up to the fact I have morning sickness all day long and unfortunately, whatever worked yesterday doesn't work today to curb it. Bagels with cream cheese, huge dill pickles, can't get enough tacos (wth???), cereal and absolutely 'need it now' Subway subs. It'll be interesting to see. :flower:


----------



## CarlyCox

I craved juicy fruit at the begining of my pregnancy and now as the hotter weather is starting want fruity ice pops.. having a boy so no idea if that runs to form or not?


----------



## lauren10

I've been obsessed with fruit, cereal, and sweets in general (which isn't like me) and I'm having a girl.


----------



## buttonnose82

i am craving carbs big time, i am loving toast at the moment and also hard boiled eggs lol

i am gonna end up giving birth to a right little chubster!


----------



## TeresaG

I've not really had any cravings although I did have a bit of a thing for toast and crumpets for a couple of weeks. I don't know what I'm having though.


----------



## livin

My craving is ice cubes, I'm having a boy. Had heard ice cube craving was a sign of iron deficiency and I did get started on iron tablets a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Trying4ababy

I craved potatoes, salsa, pastas

I absolutely cannot stand sweet things right now. I used to be a jelly bean junkie but now even the thought makes me wanna throw up.


----------



## Jessica214

im having a girl and i want sweet things!! and i HATE meat! im usually a steak kinda girl and now i cant even touch chicken!


----------



## KellyC75

All your cravings are so interesting....It really is looking like 'sweet' for a girl & more 'savoury' for a boy....:winkwink:

Well, I have gone off potatoes totally & I used to love baked potatoes...I bought heaps of fruit yesterday, yummy! And I am very interested in the chilled sweet desserts....:blush:

I hope it means a Girl, but 'who knows?'...:shrug:


----------



## tiggerlix

gotta say with my last girl and the one im carrying now i cannot stomach meat!!! or pickles.
boys were meat all round,rawer the better.
xx


----------



## kate.m.

Ive been told im having a boy, and i cant get enough sweet things! In particular: cream egg mcflurries, pop tarts, frosted shredded wheat, chocolate, brownies, chocolate cake!!! Yum!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

kate.m. said:


> Ive been told im having a boy, and i cant get enough sweet things! In particular: cream egg mcflurries, pop tarts, frosted shredded wheat, chocolate, brownies, chocolate cake!!! Yum!!!!

Oh! Well that throws that theory out of the window!...:dohh:


----------



## kate.m.

KellyC75 said:


> kate.m. said:
> 
> 
> Ive been told im having a boy, and i cant get enough sweet things! In particular: cream egg mcflurries, pop tarts, frosted shredded wheat, chocolate, brownies, chocolate cake!!! Yum!!!!
> 
> Oh! Well that throws that theory out of the window!...:dohh:Click to expand...

Unless im in for a big surprise!! lol! :haha: Hope not, ive bought far too much blue stuff for it to be a girl!


----------



## misscream

Im having a boy and I'm also craving sweet things! Before pregnancy I hated candy and I loved salty things... I also dont want to touch meat :( Or anything that has tomato sauce in it, which is weird :S


----------



## sarah0108

ICE and im having a boy :)

didnt really have any proper cravings last time x


----------



## LKAK

I have really gone off meat, more so at the start but even now it doesn't really appeal to me! I have come over all 'sweet' too and I am having a girl!

x


----------



## chubbin

Ive craved oranges and ice, but both could be linked to my anemia. I also have an aversion to pickles and anything acidic. 3 scans show that we're having a boy xx


----------



## SwissMiss

I'm early on, but have exactly the same thing as with Lindsey, in a milder form... Yucky meat, yucky chocolate (although that's come back now, just would rather milk than dark and its usually COMPLETELY the other way 'round), all I want(ed) was noodles, rice, stuff I didn't really hv to chew and craved cherries :shrug: 
Now that I don't feel so crap I'm wanting salad with really vinegar-y dressing and potatoes with cheese, pizza, bread... :shrug: who knows?!? I'm staying team yellow again, so I'm interested to see! 
xx


----------



## amygwen

I was addicted to jalapenos, pickles and sour patch kids when I was pregnant (earlier on) and I'm having a boy! Now I don't really crave anything except ice.


----------



## StarLightxx

We're expecting a little boy and at first i totally went off meat! And couldnt get enough of green fruit!! Suddenly that changed, im still abit weird with meat but will generally eat it and now im constantly eating sweets and choccy.

People said it must be a little girl but we went for scan and sonographer checked twice and said it was a boy? So who knows :)


----------



## X.EMMA1984.X

With DD1 i craved Ice, like a whole bag a day. Didnt realise this could be linked to aneamia though, interesting as was found to be anaemic after the birth but just thought this was due to bleeding etc. Also the smell of paint!!! couldnt get enough of the smell of paint.

This time i'm having a girl again but all i have noticed is an increased want for chocolate, and i could take it or leave it before, but now i want chocolate every day.x


----------



## Natasha2605

I dont believe that your cravings have any relation to the gender of your LO. I've craved different things throughout and have gone off certain foods, e.g bread. Think it's just a case of what your body needs and your brain wants :) xx


----------



## Geordie_Mammy

kate.m. said:


> Ive been told im having a boy, and i cant get enough sweet things! In particular: cream egg mcflurries, pop tarts, frosted shredded wheat, chocolate, brownies, chocolate cake!!! Yum!!!!



same here, told it's a boy, and totally craving sweet stuff, I am not a big fan of sweet things normally and with my other son I craved pickled onions and anything else sour/bitter/savoury.

I just can't resist cream cakes !! I'm gonna be a total heffer by the time I'm done with this pregnancy lol !

Edit: Kate.m is that your dog in your picture? it's huuuuuuge and gorgeous! x


----------



## jms895

I craved meat and cheese with Caine and peas :rofl:

Apparantly sweet stuff for a girl xx


----------



## Kayley

I have been craving things like steak and corned beef and crackers. But am also loving my fruit at the mo too - especially oranges.


----------



## Geordie_Mammy

Ah well if the old wives tales true and it is sweet for a girl and savoury for a boy, I must be having a girl,.............. shame that, I've bought loadsa boy clothes haha!!


----------



## Odd Socks

i've craved cheese sandwiches, orange juice, sour sweets & spring rolls.
i completely went off chocolate early on in pregnancy, & also couldn't stomach any meat except chicken legs.
baby looks like a girl (the sonographer couldn't see any boy bits), but i'm still convinced i'm having a boy!
xx


----------



## KellyC75

Seems there really isnt too much in the saying 'sweet for a girl' & 'savoury for a boy'...:dohh:

Wishing everyone healthy babies...From the blue or pink team...:winkwink:


----------



## Heavenx

When pregnant with my daughter I craved sald foods, lettuce and especially rocket leaves which I ate by the bag full as though I would a pack of crisps lol.

I don't know what I'm carrying this time and I haven't really had any cravings so far with this pregnancy.


----------



## binxyboo

I went through a period of craving salami and parma ham.
When that went, I couldn't eat enough snickers bars.
So I have had both sweet and savoury cravings.
Oh - and I have been told he is a boy :)


----------



## rainbows_x

I craved & still crave sweet & I am having a girl.


----------



## BlueberryB

Ive never really had any cravings as such! :( i have sort of took likings to something for a little while then it passes and i never want to see it again! Like back in 1st tri i loved honey chilli chicken from the chinese and i would have it several times a week! - had it last night and nearly threw up! 

I never had any cravings with my other two either! - I just know im certianly eating a heck of alot more this time! ive put on 3st so far!:cry: the healthy eating starts tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Blob

Both times i love cheese :lol: So not working for me.


----------



## heyluu

craving anything sweet (chocolates, cherry cheescake, pies, etc...) and sour skittles and lemonades. :) And, I am having a girl :) This is exactly like my first pregnancy which was a girl as well. The only difference is with that pregnancy i had to have kfc rotisserie chicken and mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## KellyC75

heyluu said:


> craving anything sweet (chocolates, cherry cheescake, pies, etc...) and sour skittles and lemonades. :) And, I am having a girl :) This is exactly like my first pregnancy which was a girl as well. The only difference is with that pregnancy i had to have kfc rotisserie chicken and mashed potatoes and gravy.

Yey! Congratulations:happydance: So the sweet cravings/Girl theory worked for you too:cloud9:


----------



## kiwimama

I craved bbq'd sausages all the way through my pregnancy and had a girl, so didn't work for me!


----------



## KiansMummy

Im having a boy and craved lots of different things throughout lol x


----------



## Joyzerelly

I think your body craves what you and your baby need at the time. For example I have craved fatty food in the last (official) four weeks of my pregnancy, and obviously my baby is trying to fatten up before birth to enable him to better control his body temperature after birth...


----------



## lushious09

i crave nothing but salt! and im having a boy ive been really off sweet stuff!... i think the strongest way to tell the sex though is your own instinct... the fact i couldnt think of a single boys name made me realise it was a boy lol


----------



## wishingforbub

I craved savoury things from the start and i'm having a lil boy :)


----------

